# ZOTAC GeForce GTX 680 AMP! Edition 2 GB



## W1zzard (May 8, 2012)

ZOTAC's new GeForce GTX 680 AMP! Edition comes with a huge overclock out of the box, base clock is 1111 MHz. The card uses a large triple slot, dual fan cooler to provide stable gaming at these high clocks, but noise levels are also reduced.

*Show full review*


----------



## Casecutter (May 8, 2012)

$580 Ho, ho Ha...ha!  move along nothing to see here... And they thought AMD 7970 goudged folks.

Oh and for that W1zzard has to fix the poor engineering with the screw and need to add washer debacle... while then it cools better... thank you but no!

In conclusion W!zzard put these at the top... 
*•Large performance increase * ~7% for a 16% higher cost!
*•Massive overclock out of the box  *- That's still only 7%; while performance gained from any user overclocking in actual game play is a paltry 4.7%, and that on the on title (BF3) that Nvidia diligently work to extract cards utmost!


----------



## DarkOCean (May 8, 2012)

$580 an ref pcb ...ugh!


----------



## treboRR (May 8, 2012)

DarkOCean said:


> $580 an ref pcb ...ugh!



ure right! 
the hell is this SH*T?


----------



## dj-electric (May 8, 2012)

This thing, is fu*king expensive


----------



## EarthDog (May 8, 2012)

That is expensive. Wow.


----------



## Casecutter (May 8, 2012)

While W1zzard gives it a generous 9.5!

The reference GTX680 got 9.5 well enough, then Palit's JetStream ($500) 9.7 good call, the Asus Direct CU II TOP ($520) 9.7 understood an Asus card like that $20 extra has merit. 

It's $580! and for that problems... while not really a low noise cooler, still looks to be only a reference PCB, and it musters the same score as a reference? 

Your too nice W!zzard, me I’m saying more like an *8.3!*


----------



## KainXS (May 8, 2012)

exactly, the jetstream is an awesome card for the price of 500 dollars but 580 dollars, even though its a triple slot cooler(that barely does a better job than the jetstream) dosen't justify that price.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 8, 2012)

not one of those cards for SLi...


----------



## HumanSmoke (May 8, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> not one of those cards for SLi...



Muses about spending $1K on graphics...can't figure out the slot arrangement on a $120 mobo*






/drive by enthusiast 

* Welcome to the 21st century...'course there is the old school approach


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 8, 2012)

so quick review, great work


----------



## radrok (May 9, 2012)

So there is no way to increase voltage even on this particular GPU? May I ask which is the point of having a massive cooler if you can't overclock the GPU that much?
Don't get me wrong I like the Zotac design and the exposed heatpipes are very nice but a GPU without voltage control is like a locked CPU: uninteresting.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 10, 2012)

Nice review as always Wizz! Green team is looking sweeeet


----------

